# Diarrhea - Cocci or Worms?



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

I have had Nigerians for three years now (a herd of approximately 24) and have been in the "honeymoon" stage as far as cocci is concerned. I had to treat 2 or 3 kids (had almost 30) with Dimethox last year but that was the extent of things.......

This year still no problems until last week......I have four doe babies from this year's kidding.....they are 12 to 14 weeks in age. Last week two doe kids got diarrhea (black/brown pudding). I knew I had to leave on Friday for a big family reunion so rather than start on Dimethox and add that to the list of things my "goat baby sitter" needed to do I decided to treat with Baycox. The runs continued though and while gone over the weekend I had the "babysitter" give pepto and probios to buy myself some time.

Yesterday when I returned I decided I might not be dealing with cocci but perhaps worms (as eyelids were not as pink as I would like). I wormed with Panacur, gave more pepto, more probios, 5ml. of bo-se, trying to cover my bases as best I could. Last night they both had high temps.....one was 105 and one was 104. This morning temps were down for a while (they went up this afternoon) but were 101.5 and 104.......I crushed 4 baby aspirin and gave to the one with the high temp.....more probios, pepto and some vitamin gel (I think it was A, E and D).....they seem to not be squirting diarrhea now, but their temps are high still. I have fortified B complex and CD&T.......they are still eating and motoring around but I am worried they could go downhill fast if things don't improve considering they have had it for a while. We had horrible heat here in New Hampshire (in the 90's for almost two weeks) so I don't know how that plays into anything.

I do have antitoxin but have never used it.....they are chewing their cud and still eating so I don't know if I need to use it yet. Would you give them CD&T (they are do for their booster)? I have several homeopathic breeder friends who don't do CD&T so they can't advise me......

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Karen


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cocci can cause fever....black browm runny poop screams cocci...Baycox works great but with any medication it needs time to do its job...retreat with Baycox 10 days after the first...Pepto to help dry the bum and sooth the tummy and C D Antitoxin is always a good thing to give when rumen is off, such with runs..Probios to reestablish good bacteria and B complex as a support Vit. 
A fecal will reveal if other worms are adding to the problem...
If fever continues antibiotics will be needed...Tylan 200 is a good OTC choice..or Nuflor which is RX


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Karen! Celestial(Aurora's doeling) had the same thing this week. I wormed her, then the did baycox, straightened her out. Today I gave probiotics. I talked to my vet, he said he is seeing a terrible year for worms. And respiratory issues. I had a buck turn for the worse, ended up treating with draxxin and banamine, he is fine now. With the humidity it's harder for them to clear their lungs.

Maybe you could give them a good dose of vitamin C? It would'nt hurt to do the booster.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would hold off the CD&T if you use the C D Antitoxin..they will cancel eachother out...if you do the C D Antitoxin,then you can booster the CD&T ten days after the last CD Antitoxin


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> If fever continues antibiotics will be needed...Tylan 200 is a good OTC choice..or Nuflor which is RX


How do you feel about pen g?


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep LA 200, Pro-Pen G, and Bio-Mycin 200 on hand......any of those good for this situation? Also is the antitoxin 5ml dosage?

So you would recommend doing the antitoxin now? I wormed them with the Panacur which was what my vet gave me in early spring....Safeguard just doesn't work in this area anymore.......My adults have been treated with Zimectrin Gold (which has the prozyquantel spelling off I am sure!) twice a year and I will probably get some Valbazen because we have had to much rain/wet this year and I am concerned about lungworm and it also covers other things.....but Valbazen is tricky with pregnant does so I hadn't gotten any yet.....I have been very lucky....three years and no problems except for last year and the dimethox handled that. Since they were treated with Baycox I shouldn't do anything else (like double up with Dimethox?) should I?

Is it 5ML for the antitoxin? Is that also the dosage for Vit. B?


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Erika,

Too funny you are on this thread right now......and it is your doe's sister who is sick. I really couldn't stay home this weekend (people out from California, WI,to and it was the NH branch's turn to host the reunion.....but I was only in Portsmouth so I could have gotten home if I needed to.

Sorry to hear you have had problems as well..hate this...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

C D Antitoxin dose:use to be 1 cc per 5# but new measures are out as followed:



> New dosing information Directly from Colorado Serum:
> No need to give this every 6 hours- the recommended dosing for goats is as follows:
> kids under 6lbs give them 3ccs injected SQ every 12hours
> kids 6-15lbs give them 5ccs injected SQ every 12 hours.
> ...


As a rule..if its runny poop like pudding or worse I use C DAntitoxin..If its playdough like or better I wait and see how it goes..CD&T wont do any good right now for them..its a preventitve medication..where CD Antitoxin is a treatment
for antibiotic I would choose the biomycin..less sting..


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you have a dosage on the bio-mycin? Also, two of the doe kids have a cough.....nothing else, no snotty nose/discharge.......should I just wait and see or be proactive? I think the heat is responsible for the coughs but don't know how long to let it go before treating........I am not use to having goats that are under the weather.......I have been very fortunate up until now.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive found you can also give crushed Vit C tablets as well as Vit B to help the gut flora,teejae


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

It says 10CC for my size doe, every 12 hours.......how long do you treat? 1 day, 2 days?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Biomycin is 1 cc per 20# (once a day)

Do the kids have fever?? Eating drinking, pooping berries, chewing a cud..other wise bright eye and alert?? This years weather has been hard on many...Cough can be o a few things..
Allergies where we treat with Benadryl..see if that helps
Lung worms, which will need valbazen 
Puenomia which can be treated with Biomycin (although I prefer Tyaln 200 for URI)

I would try the benadryl first...if after a day or so no change or if they begin to act ill..go for the antibiotics..
To check for lung worms...get a fresh poop sample from each..take a small piece of gauze and tie each sample into a hershy kiss type wad (goathiker called it a gross hersey kiss lol ) float this is a cup of water over night...lung worms or larve will float to the top.if you see any then treat : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would go a full 5 days..oops Once a day sorry not twice a day..: )


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

So you give the antitoxin daily for 5 days? I drew the syringes (10cc) but the warning about anaphylactic shock is pretty alarming.........

I think the one girl might have her diarrhea under control, but the other one still has it.....she is also grinding her teeth. On the other she is still eating, drinking and not overly lethargic.....but the high temps 104-105 are making me very nervous......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..daily until they are 100% feeling better...grinding of teeth is gut pain....I have never had any react to CDAntitoxin..but draw up a large syringe of benadryl just in case unless you have any epinephrine on hand..
With those temps I would start antibiotics if you havent already..that wouldbe for Five days...sorry for the confustion..Antibiotic for five days CD Antitoxin every 12 hours until feeling better...back to berries..chewing a cud..no more teeth grinding


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

So at 11:00 PM the does are as follows......the one still has liquid diarrhea so I gave her the antitoxin.....her temp was 103 so gave her 1cc of biomycin....the other doe appears to be over the diarrhea for the moment, but her temp was 104....not sure why but I gave her 1cc biomycin as well.....gave probios to both and pepto to the one with the diarrhea. This doe was still grinding her teeth........

Hope things improve over night........thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Biomycin is antibiotic so the one with 104 needs that...the one with the runs and grinding teeth def. needs C D antitoxn..Biomycin wont hurt..offer green leaves and hay only..no grain...electrolytes is a good idea..probios as well..
good wishes for quick recovery on both


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How are the kiddos?


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Things are finally on the mend.......Vega (Celestial's sister) got over her diarrhea Tuesday after starting antitoxin treatment......

I still have those loose coughs that I am treating with allergy medicine but I don't know that it is making any difference......I should probably consider something else.....one of them is an expensive "splurge" from Old Mountain Farm so I am nervous about her cough.......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get them to the vet and have them checked for pneumonia. I just got done treating 2 of my does for pneumonia. They didn't have temps. They only coughed once in a while. Heavier breathing. It took Nuflor to get them over it. That is vet Rx. I was very glad I didn't mess with it and got them to the vet. The one had fluid in her lungs.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It's been a tough year! Hopefully we'll have a nice deep freeze to kill of all the worms and germs.


----------

